# A little disappointed in TurboTax



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

When I used TurboTax 2016 to open our 2015 return - to start with - it was a little selective in what forms it brought over. For example it didn't complete a new 8965 health insurance exemption. Perhaps if I were to have used it in 'interview' mode it would have done a better job - but I was hoping to simply open each form from 2015 and make selective changes.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think most of the tax preparation software work in pretty much the same way. The forms do change from year to year, so they only bring over the "relevant" information, not all of it.

Our French tax preparation software gives you an option to carry over all the information from the prior year - but that can be a real pain because if any of the numbers, etc. have changed and you forget to adjust them (or delete something that related only to last year's return) you wind up messing up your results.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

